

Load Testing – Node.js vs Single Threaded Python Web Server vs PHP5+Apache2.2 - raxitsheth2000
http://www.m4mum.com/techblog/?p=12

======
danielhunt
I was really hoping to see some good comparison here, but all it manages to
say is that node is great at handling concurrent requests, Apache/PHP is
slower but just fine, and a single threaded server (in Python here) isn't
suitable.

